# Luc-Michel's JGTC Inspired R34



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Thought I may as well add this to the Gallery, as you can see it has been through several stages


----------



## deep_space (Jan 27, 2010)

v12 quad turbo. holy fcuk :O


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Posts as LMFRacing


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mercedes V12 Quad Turbo 1000 BHP

if my memory serves me correct


----------



## Gjesdal (Dec 9, 2006)

Amazing car  Would be fun to see some pictures off the car when it got built. 
Where is that Mercedes engine taken from??


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Boosted said:


> Mercedes V12 Quad Turbo 1000 BHP
> 
> if my memory serves me correct


Dont think it ever ran though or am i wrong?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

hodgie said:


> Dont think it ever ran though or am i wrong?


Nope,its never been driven in anger,as the car cant be insured and its not legal either.Doesnt even get brought out on trackdays for god sake.Its just sits on display at car shows,and gets pushed on and off a trailer.

Its a lovely car and build up,but its also a waste of a car and engine imo.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Probably earns him a good few quid though :thumbsup:

I'm sure there is a video somewhere of it running, not being given the beans, but it does run from what I can remember.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Could buy it, dump the engine and chuck a nice fat RB30 and a big single turbo in it, and then spank it senseless.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Irish GTR said:


> Nope,its never been driven in anger,as the car cant be insured and its not legal either.Doesnt even get brought out on trackdays for god sake.Its just sits on display at car shows,and gets pushed on and off a trailer.
> 
> Its a lovely car and build up,but its also a waste of a car and engine imo.


It can't be insured? Why? Cost too much and insurer simply won't accept it? Surely if someone can insure a £1m Bugatti Veyron, they can insure a R34 with a Merc 1000bhp engine in it ?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Liam, he can't drive it on the road in France because it's too heavily modified


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Boosted said:


> Liam, he can't drive it on the road in France because it's too heavily modified


Ahhh, i'm guessing they have stict rules over there about modified cars?

Shame...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

It seems so. 

I'd be devastated if I couldn't use it on the road if it was mine, but I'd have a bloody good excuse to cane it on a track though


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Could buy it, dump the engine and chuck a nice fat RB30 and a big single turbo in it, and then spank it senseless.


:thumbsup:


Tried to search for a video more then once but never found anything with speed, never over 10 mph


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

dyno queen, who gives a f**k whether it's got 1000 bhp if it's only been driven like a c**t on some shows to save hassle pushing it, king of europe my ass, for me it's nothing more than a shitbox to show off, probably wouldn't even last a round over Nurburging

lots to show but no go !


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

zell said:


> dyno queen, who gives a f**k whether it's got 1000 bhp if it's only been driven like a c**t on some shows to save hassle pushing it, king of europe my ass, for me it's nothing more than a shitbox to show off, probably wouldn't even last a round over Nurburging
> 
> lots to show but no go !


+1.

Complete waste of what could be an amazing car IMHO.


----------

